# Podcast from internet into iTunes



## Miercaky (Jun 4, 2004)

Does anyone know how to add regular Podcast from the internet to iTunes? I've tried dragging and dropping but it didn't work.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

What is a "regular podcast"? Is it a video or an audio file? What format?


----------



## Miercaky (Jun 4, 2004)

I want to load audio podcast on to an iPod 4G from the web. I know how to do it in iTunes but not from the internet. Are they one and the same? Any podcast that's on the internet is in iTunes as well?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know what you're talking about. Where are you getting these podcasts from? Are you downloading a file? What kind of file is it? Why can't you just add it to your iTunes library like any other music or video file? Did you try searching for the podcast in the iTunes store?


----------

